# Hoboken fishing piers



## Joe Fed (Nov 21, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has fished from the new piers all along the waterfront and what kind of fish are being caught? I used to fish these areas as a kid many years ago. The new piers and the waterfront in Hoboken is beautiful! I still have family that lives there.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Joe, those piers have produced some bass for me. Especially 14th ave pier. Last fish i got from there was on Christmas Eve day last year. 29.5 inchs.

Good Luck.


----------

